

Show HN: Keep your Heroku app alive - Drei01Matt
https://www.cronasaservice.com/keep-heroku-alive

======
troycroz
Given that the reason people need to keep them alive is to stay in the FREE
tier without the downside - it seems that they would not then turn around and
PAY for that to happen.

------
xrstf
Big bold teaser text: "alive forever for $9.99"

vs.

Small grey text: "for 365 days at a cost of $9.99"

------
cjbarber
I use uptimerobot.com for this - 50 monitors for free

~~~
czarlos
Plus uptime robot helps you monitor your site. $10 a year is a steep price to
pay for something thats just as easy to do for free.

------
mattkrea
I would hope people do status checks more than once per hour on their web
apps.

------
tectonic
Seems way too expensive.

